# The end of ATI/AMD cards? And Brink....



## Roq (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm so frustrated:angry:

Brink runs at about 15 - 20 fps, it is unplayable. I have 2 Radeon 5770's in crossfire, a core i5 750 running at 3.1 ghz, and 4 gigz of ram. I can play BFBC2 at about 40 - 50 FPS, and other games run fine at medium - max settings. Hell even Crysis and Crysis 2 run significantly faster with higher graphic settings than Brink.

I had the same problem with Borderlands, one of my favorite games. My laptop with a core2 dua 2.54ghz 4 gigs of ram and a 9800gt mobile runs Borderlands a constant 20 - 30 fps faster even though the card is significantly slower than my desktop running dual 5770's.

Most people say that certain games run much, much better on nVidia cards. I like ATI (or AMD now) and don't really have fanboy brand loyalty to either. I'm just frustrated I was looking forward to this game so much and it seems like I just won't be able to play it or drop some money on an nVidia card.









Why do companies do this!


----------



## razorclose (Jun 9, 2011)

I've always used ATI cards on my video/picture/music editing computers and Nvidia cards on gaming computers.


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

Some games run slower while crossfired, I know Rift did for a while and it was better to just play with one video card (I assume it was the same for SLI). I'm running two 5850s crossfired and sometimes it's just easier to turn it off than deal with it because games that are made for all systems (like Brink) aren't going to have full PC support since they're most likely a port and missing some key features and optimizations at first. You may have to look for some registry tweaks or check the Steam game forums to see if anyone has posted any fixes for Brink to help tweak it and make it more playable on the PC.

Edit: It seems you're not alone with the Brink issue, it seems to be a problem across the spectrum with ATI cards and the game. They have some hotfixes that seem to work on a PC-to-PC basis:

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1927249


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

i have a gtx 470 and i love it...runs all my games on max(besides witcher 2, which i ran ALMOST on max)


----------



## Roq (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for your help Tahl. I tried the hotfix and it didn't help, then a few weeks later new ATI drivers came out and it seemed to make it worse! There have also been a few patch's for Brink itself to fix some lag/video card issues and that has had no effect either. Oh well hopefully someone figures out some trix to make it smoother.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Roq said:


> Thanks for your help Tahl. I tried the hotfix and it didn't help, then a few weeks later new ATI drivers came out and it seemed to make it worse! There have also been a few patch's for Brink itself to fix some lag/video card issues and that has had no effect either. Oh well hopefully someone figures out some trix to make it smoother.


or just return that game Lol:androidwink:


----------



## Roq (Jun 12, 2011)

I bought it on Steam


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Roq said:


> I bought it on Steam


Ah shit. I hate that. I love steam but lame u can't return

Sent from mi dx


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

Have you tried downgrading your drivers? Also turning off Ambient occlusion seems to help. This thread talks about your card, not sure if the tweaks will help you though. 
http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1944623 
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ECOTOX (Jun 24, 2011)

It happens on some games due to nvidias influence. ATI has always given me 80x more bang for my buck with gaming, just sometimes they don't get the chance to optimize drivers before hand.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oka (Jun 21, 2011)

ECOTOX said:


> It happens on some games due to nvidias influence. ATI has always given me 80x more bang for my buck with gaming, just sometimes they don't get the chance to optimize drivers before hand.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


Agree ecotox, You just have to be a little more interactive with your setup than just "plug n play" that will not work these days


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

I agree as well, I'm really hopeful that they'll be able to produce some higher quality drivers now that they're owned by AMD. From what I've heard, they seem to lag behind in the OpenGL support compared to NVIDIA.


----------



## Dorian (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm still on my trusty HD4890 on my PC... runs everything on max, except it doesn't support DX11. My MacPro has a 5870, but I don't really ever push it. I use the MacPro for media encoding...

I really don't like NVIDIA and won't ever buy one again. I've had 2 desktop 9800GT's die on me, along with an 8400GT and 8600GT on a Sony Vaio and HP Pavilion. I just can't trust them, and God knows.. I've given them plenty of chances.


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

Dorian said:


> I'm still on my trusty HD4890 on my PC... runs everything on max, except it doesn't support DX11. My MacPro has a 5870, but I don't really ever push it. I use the MacPro for media encoding...
> 
> I really don't like NVIDIA and won't ever buy one again. I've had 2 desktop 9800GT's die on me, along with an 8400GT and 8600GT on a Sony Vaio and HP Pavilion. I just can't trust them, and God knows.. I've given them plenty of chances.


The whole issue with drivers breaking a lot of video cards for NVIDIA didn't help either. As far as I know, they still haven't replaced anyones video card that was destroyed because of the fans not working.


----------



## Dorian (Jun 7, 2011)

Tahl said:


> The whole issue with drivers breaking a lot of video cards for NVIDIA didn't help either. As far as I know, they still haven't replaced anyones video card that was *destroyed because of the fans not working.*


Exactly what happened to BOTH my 9800GT's. And I got no warning or anything. The desktop window manager would crash and restart every once in a while and that's all I saw until it was dead.


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

As soon as ATI gets their crap together with their whole driver situation. I am always going to buy Nvidia.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

NVIDIA Evga FTW I have a gtx 580 and its fast as hell. with a lifetime warranty!

THUNDERBOLT


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

"Dorian said:


> I'm still on my trusty HD4890 on my PC... runs everything on max, except it doesn't support DX11. My MacPro has a 5870, but I don't really ever push it. I use the MacPro for media encoding...
> 
> I really don't like NVIDIA and won't ever buy one again. I've had 2 desktop 9800GT's die on me, along with an 8400GT and 8600GT on a Sony Vaio and HP Pavilion. I just can't trust them, and God knows.. I've given them plenty of chances.


What was the brand of the 9800's Because that has alot to do with it.

THUNDERBOLT


----------

